# '93 Nissan Sentra 1.6 engine stall



## sentra_vic (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey guys, my Dad just gavde me a '93 Nissan Sentra due to the fact that he got a new car because he was tired of dealing with the Sentra. After driving for 20 mins the car shuts off but is able to restart immedianfortely. This will continue 1-2 more times. The fuel pump, starter, and alternator were replaced by Nissan at different occasions for different concerns. Also the automatic seat belt retractors are inop. Is this a common concern for these models. My first Nissan. Any information will be greatly appreciately.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

you will want to buy a repair manual and check the engine codes.


----------



## sentra_vic (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess it's obd 1... there's no visual check engine light on. Have you ever seen this?


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

yes, you will have to take the cover off over the ecu thats under the center part of the dash. you have to turn the dial clockwise with the key in the "on" position. then wait for the check engine light to blink and record the times it blinks to see what sensors are bad or not getting a good connection.


----------



## sentra_vic (Apr 16, 2008)

ok ill give it atry...what about the seatbelt problem? Because i got the passenger side stuck in the rear position but the frt seat belt retractor is stuck in the forward position...common problem also? and they dont move after car is shut off and you open the doors.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

ive never had a problem with the seat belts not working. check all your fuses.


----------

